# SB13 a good choice?



## ttabbal (Oct 15, 2017)

I've been considering a PM machine, but I found a 13x40 locally that looks good. Cosmetic condition is nearly perfect. Comes with a good selection of attachments (3jaw, 4jaw, taper, steady and I think a follow rest) and a QTCP (aloris). They claim manufacture date is 1969.

I have not seen it in person or inspected for wear on the ways etc.. It's 3 phase, so I would need a converter or VFD. That's ok with me though. 

I don't know machines that well, so I hope you guys can suggest things to look at and such to decide if I should go that route. Perhaps an idea of what a fair price would be assuming good condition.


----------



## markba633csi (Oct 16, 2017)

Could be a winner- do the carriage/bedwear test: with the carriage near the headstock, tighten the carriage lock until the carriage begins to
drag then see how far down towards the tailstock you can run it before binding occurs. This will give a rough idea of the wear.  
How much are they asking?  
Mark S.


----------



## ttabbal (Oct 16, 2017)

Thanks for the tip. I'll do that and I'll keep looking for things to inspect. They have it available to see under power, so I can hear the motor, bearings, etc.. 

Asking price is 3500, so close to the PM1236 cost wise. Not sure how much I might be able to talk them down, likely depends on the exact condition.


----------



## agshooter (Jan 31, 2020)

I cam across an SB13 with a 5' bed. This would be my first lathe, I want to use it for gunsmithing. The asking price is $2500 with quite a bit of tooling. Anything I should be aware of? Price fair? Problems with SB13s to check for? Thanks!


----------



## MikeInOr (Jan 31, 2020)

I love my South Bend 13 in lathe.  I have not found any inherent weaknesses.  I has handled everything I have wanted to do and I have never felt limited.

$2500 sounds like a fair price to an excellent price depending on the tooling assuming the lathe is in good shape.


----------



## 38super (Mar 26, 2020)




----------

